# New 7 custom accident



## pondman (Sep 28, 2012)

I got bored waiting for decent weather to spray unfinished stuff and accidently ended cutting a template for a custom 7 string.


----------



## pondman (Sep 28, 2012)

Found some Wenge , Maple and Mahogany .





And this lump


----------



## pondman (Sep 28, 2012)

Started to glue the center .





Back wings made from Tulip-wood .


----------



## pondman (Sep 28, 2012)

Had a couple of pieces of Walnut top left over from another build and used these for the top wings.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 28, 2012)

I like where this is heading.


----------



## skeels (Sep 28, 2012)

I concur!


----------



## pondman (Sep 28, 2012)

Sound hole thingies


----------



## pondman (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice arse .


----------



## Navid (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## fateofthorns666 (Sep 28, 2012)

Classy and original


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 28, 2012)

Really liking that body shape


----------



## MikeSap (Sep 28, 2012)

Love that body! The shape and the wood build! Awesome!! Can't wait to see more


----------



## pondman (Sep 28, 2012)

Raining all day so started the neck from a blank I had lying around .




Glued a Maple board with a bit of curl in it and fitted a 2 way t-rod .


----------



## pondman (Sep 28, 2012)

Had a few beers and did the rear rout cavities .




And got the front Walnut top finished .


----------



## JStraitiff (Sep 28, 2012)

DUDE. Holy shit that body. Very cool looking. Reminds me of an avenger. Cool as hell.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 28, 2012)

It reminds me of a BCR wave in a way. Looks awesome


----------



## skeels (Sep 28, 2012)

You, sir, have done more "by accident" whilst "bored" than I ever accomplished "on purpose" with "motivation". 

Super jelly!


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 29, 2012)

I dig that "wave" at the bottom. Looks great.


----------



## pondman (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up folks 
I wittled some control knobs from the off-cuts .


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 29, 2012)

skeels said:


> You, sir, have done more "by accident" whilst "bored" than I ever accomplished "on purpose" with "motivation".
> 
> Super jelly!


This x 10000


----------



## nutsock (Sep 29, 2012)

looks badass!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 29, 2012)

Those knobs are great. Did you lathe them?


----------



## pondman (Sep 29, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Those knobs are great. Did you lathe them?



No I dont have a lathe so I just put a screw in the end of the wood and shaped it on a small electric linishing belt . I used some soft plastic for the knob insert .
Was dead easy and quick , don't know why i didn't think of it ages ago


----------



## Levi79 (Sep 30, 2012)

This is going to be too cool!


----------



## pondman (Oct 2, 2012)

Neck and body almost finished . Just waiting for a nut and bridge then take apart , sand and finish and maybe just oil or Shellac .
Photos are pretty crap  I'll try to take some better ones.


----------



## TimSE (Oct 2, 2012)

HNNNNNGGGG


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 2, 2012)

Dude you should really get into commercial building. Your guitars are awesome!


----------



## theo (Oct 2, 2012)

well that escalated quickly..


----------



## pondman (Oct 3, 2012)

Had a few minuets spare for some better phone-cam shots tonight . I know I should take more shots as I go along but once I get going I'm like a man possessed 
I need a nut and a bridge to take it for a test run before stripping it down for finishing , the frets and neck have a long way to go yet .
Thanks for the heads up , its a big motivator 
Let me know what you think .

Al .


----------



## pondman (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## pondman (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## bigswifty (Oct 3, 2012)

Holy shit! 

I love how the wenge extends through to the tip of the tail/wave. 
Looks great man!


----------



## Aevolve (Oct 3, 2012)

That's some *damn* quality work.

Well done, man.


----------



## edrowley (Oct 3, 2012)

Very cool man! Can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## skeels (Oct 3, 2012)

Did I say holy balls!?

No?

Well.. Holy Balls!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 3, 2012)

In 1 word... "HOLY SHIT"


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 3, 2012)

wow you are FAR more productive than I am when I'm bored, haha. Excellent work!


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice work man!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn, this thing looks great! Very original design and execution with the control layout. Really damn impressed with what you do when you're bored.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 4, 2012)

FUCK ME! That thing is amazing.. Id love to see your 'non bored' stuff mate


----------



## WiseSplinter (Oct 4, 2012)

shit fuck

well done sir, well done. that headstock is the sex


----------



## pondman (Jan 5, 2013)

I put the bridge on this one today and started cutting a slot for the nut but rushed it and made the slot too wide  so i'll have to arse around sorting that now.
Anyways I decided to do a Tro Oil finish cos I cant be bothered waiting for the summer weather for a clear coat so I'll pull it apart , fine sand and tidy everything up first.


----------



## Rhyooski (Jan 7, 2013)

Dude...
Man...
Dude...
Wow...


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jan 7, 2013)

This is looking great!

If it were up to me, I'd ditch the piece of wood beneath the vol./tone controls...keep it cleaner.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome work dude! I'm envious of all the members on this forum who are able to build their own guitars, yet getting so inspired to do it myself


----------



## J7string (Jan 7, 2013)

This custom was no accident, there was a motive behind it... 

All jokes aside, cool guitar!


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 7, 2013)

Holly sh*t... 

This walnut is awesome (and also the whole guitar)


----------



## pondman (Jan 13, 2013)

Made some progress on the neck , well I was until my mates dog stole my fret crowning file 
That Walnut really popped


----------



## skeels (Jan 13, 2013)

Classic man!

Not usually fond of the butcher blocks wood sandwich but the contrast of straight lines with the swooping body shape is awesome! 

Inspiration for this shape?


----------



## immortalx (Jan 13, 2013)

Simply stunning, can't wait to see this finished! It reminds me of the B.C. Rich Wave, but with the horns pointing the other way.


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2013)

Had a chance to put this together tonight and take a few shots before I set it up for a blast 
I forgot the control knob cover ... does it look better with or without ?


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2013)

And while I was waiting for the Tru Oil to dry I had an 8 string neck through accident


----------



## russmuller (Feb 12, 2013)

I think it looks classier without. I think the cover distracts from the holes in the body, which are just killer. Beautiful work, good sir.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 12, 2013)

russmuller said:


> I think it looks classier without. I think the cover distracts from the holes in the body, which are just killer. Beautiful work, good sir.



Agreed - on a body that already has a lot going on with the stripes, the cover just makes it too much. No cover looks so much nicer.

But all in all, dayumn.


----------



## kn1feparty (Feb 12, 2013)

sweet mother of christ


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 12, 2013)

What do you mean by control knob cover?
Anyway, don't touch anything, and put this in a museum!


----------



## stevexc (Feb 12, 2013)

He's got it pictured here:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks a lot better without the plate/cover. Way too busy with it there and I just don't really think it fits.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, yes, I didn't notice it on the previous pics.
And so, I agree evenmore with what is said above, no plate at all!


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Looks a lot better without the plate/cover. Way too busy with it there and I just don't really think it fits.



Yep I agree .
Thanks for all the comments and input folks


----------



## Suitable (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice work there mate!!! Very nice piece!!! Final question... How's she play/sound??? Can't say nice work enough!!! So since its a mistake... accident... how much? Ha ha ha


----------

